# هل هناك عدل فعلا؟



## نـسـريـن (30 يناير 2011)

*شكراً لجميع الاعضاء ولاجتهادهم في الاجابة على اسئلتي ..*
*وأعتذر لعدم قراءتي لقوانين هذا القسم ..*

*اقتنعت مبدأياَ بفكرة ان الله ليس له خالق ، لانه هو الخالق بحد ذاته !ا*

*ولكن ماذا عن العدل؟*

*ماذا بشأن ان تولد فتاة في افغانستان وفتاة في فرنسا ؟
ماذا بشأن طفل يولد في الدينمارك وطفل يولد في جنوب افريقيا وسط الاوبئة والجوع والفقر!
ماذا بشأن الشر الذي ليس للانسان علاقة به؟ ، عندما شاهدت فيلم عن حياة تشارلز داروين
the creation
اعطى مثالا مصوّراً لعصفور صغير يسقط من عشه ويموت جوعا وهو على الارض ولا يأبه له أحد !
بل يتحلل تماماً

هـل هنالك عدل فعلاً ؟

*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: اسئلتي عن المسيحية ..*

*أختي الحبيبة*
*لو سرحت ِ بذهنك ِ قليلا ً لوجدت أجوبة ً لكل هذه الأسئلة *
*ما سألته يتمحور حول سؤال واحد ، لماذا يولد البعض فقراء والبعض أغنياء*
*المسيحية فكر إنساني عميق لا ترى الأمور بهذه السطحية*

*هل تعلمين أن فرصة الفقير لبلوغ الملكوت أكبر بكثير ؟؟*
*وأن فرصة الغني تكمن في ما يمنحه ؟؟*

*وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيْضًا: إِنَّ مُرُورَ جَمَل مِنْ ثَقْب إِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ!». (متى 19 : 24)*

*هذا من جهة الإنسان ، أما من جهة الرب ، فقد ترك لنا الحرية المطلقة ، محترما ً إياها حتى لو استخدمناها لإنكاره ، فهل سيتدخل لدرجة تحديد مكان الولادة والوضع الاجتماعي ، واللذين صارا يشكلان في نظرك عدم مساواة ، نتجية لخطايا البشر وظلمهم في توزيع الثروات رغم أن الرب قال لهم :*
*فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ ذلِكَ قَالَ لَهُ:«يُعْوِزُكَ أَيْضًا شَيْءٌ: بعْ كُلَّ مَا لَكَ وَوَزِّعْ عَلَى الْفُقَرَاءِ، فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي».*

*بانتظار رأيك أختي الحبيبة*
*ويا ريت ولدنا بالدانيمارك ^_^*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: اسئلتي عن المسيحية ..*




نـسـريـن قال:


> *ماذا بشأن ان تولد فتاة في افغانستان وفتاة في فرنسا ؟
> ماذا بشأن طفل يولد في الدينمارك وطفل يولد في جنوب افريقيا وسط الاوبئة والجوع والفقر!
> ماذا بشأن الشر الذي ليس للانسان علاقة به؟ ، عندما شاهدت فيلم عن حياة تشارلز داروين
> the creation
> ...



*أرجو أن تكوني قد إنتبهتي لردي في هذا الموضوع:
*


> *العدل الإلهي موجود. نحن لا نرى الصورة الكاملة لكل الأمور، لكن الله يراها. كما لا تنسي أن الحياة الأرضية ليست كل الحياة، فهناك حياة آخرة. فعدل الله موجود. أما عدل الإنسان فشيء آخر. وفي النهاية ماذا تعني هذه الحياة إن كانت بلا عدل؟ إن كان القتلة والمغتصبون والمجرمون لا يلقون حسابا. إن قلب الإنسان عطشان للعدل. فإنكار وجود العدل هو تحطيم لقلب الإنسان، وهو أمر محزن جدا. لكن الله موجود. وهو فرحنا وخلاصنا وعدلنا.*



*أود أن أضيف أن للإنسان روح وجسد وليس جسد فقط. فهناك إختلاف جسدي (أقصد أرضي) بين الغني والفقير، فتاة أفغانستان وفتاة فرنسا، المريض جسديا والسليم، لكن أرواحهم جميعا متساوية أمام الله وفيها إشتياق لا يملؤه إلا الله وحده. وهم إن قبلوه كان معهم في غناهم أو فقرهم، في مرضهم أو صحتهم، في فرحهم أو حزنهم.*


----------



## نـسـريـن (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: اسئلتي عن المسيحية ..*

أعزائي .. فهمتُ الفكرة بأن العدالة الاجتماعية ليس الله مسؤول عنها ..

لكن مجدداً , ليس هذا ما اتكلم عنه ,

أكان من الصعب ان يساعد الله ذاك العصفور الذي وقع من عشّه والذي لم تدري به امه حتى !!؟
لماذا تركه يموت من الجوع ؟ لا تجيبونني بـ حكمة ، أرجوكم . فهذا الكلام لا يقنعني

انا اتحدث عن حيوان وليس عن انسان ، لهذا لن تكون لهذا المسكين لا ملكوت ولا حتى دعارة ..-سووري-..
 جنّة اسلامية
الا يمكننا اعتبار انعدام العدل دليل على عدم وجود الله؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: اسئلتي عن المسيحية ..*




> لماذا تركه يموت من الجوع ؟ لا تجيبونني بـ حكمة ، أرجوكم . فهذا الكلام لا يقنعني
> 
> انا اتحدث عن حيوان وليس عن انسان ، لهذا لن تكون لهذا المسكين لا ملكوت ولا حتى دعارة ..-سووري-..
> جنّة اسلامية



*أنا شخصيا لا أعرف لماذا تركه يموت، فنحن بشر محدودون لا نملك كل الإجابات على كل الأسئلة. وليس عيبا أن نقول: لا أعرف. لكن مع كل الإحترام لكٍ، لكن لحد الآن أنتي تتكلمين كلام عاطفي. الانسان قد يحزن عاطفيا لإحساسه بالترك أو عدم الفهم، لكنه عقليا لا يستطيع إنكار وجود الله.

ننتقل الى الكلام العقلي:*



> الا يمكننا اعتبار انعدام العدل دليل على عدم وجود الله؟



*هل تقصدين ب"انعدام العدل" وجود الشر في العالم؟*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (31 يناير 2011)

*رد: اسئلتي عن المسيحية ..*



نـسـريـن قال:


> أعزائي .. فهمتُ الفكرة بأن العدالة الاجتماعية ليس الله مسؤول عنها ..
> 
> لكن مجدداً , ليس هذا ما اتكلم عنه ,
> 
> ...





لان لو تدخل الله لانقاذ ذاك العصفور فيجب عليه ان يتدخل في انقاذ كل من يقع على الشجرة!!!!!

فلو فعلا تدخل الله في انقاذ هذا العصفور المسكين الذي تتكلمين عنه
 لقلتي لماذا لم يتدخل الله لانقاذ الانسان ايضا اليس الانسان افضل من العصفور؟!!

بالمختصر الله لا يغير اي شي فنحن مخيرين و لسنا مسيرين و هذا لان الله عادل
الله لن يتدخل في ما تفعليه لان كل مسؤل عن اعماله....

سلام و محبة المسيح
عراقية للمسيح


----------



## أَمَة (31 يناير 2011)

نـسـريـن قال:


> *شكراً لجميع الاعضاء ولاجتهادهم في الاجابة على اسئلتي ..*





نـسـريـن قال:


> *وأعتذر لعدم قراءتي لقوانين هذا القسم ..*
> 
> *اقتنعت مبدأياَ بفكرة ان الله ليس له خالق ، لانه هو الخالق بحد ذاته !ا*
> 
> ...


 

يا عزيزني هذه الدول المتقدمة والتي تتمتع بحياة معيشية راقية لم تكن هكذا في وقت من أوقات التاريخ كما أن نفس الكلام ينطبق على الدوال التي فيها الأوبئة والجوع.

وفي كلا النموذجين من البلاد اؤكد لك أن ما وصلوا اليه هو من نتاج الإنسان وليس لعدالة الرب الإله علاقة بذلك. 


هل تظنين ان أبا يكون عادلا مع أبنائه لو قرر أن مصلحتهم تستوجب وضع قفل على باب ثلاجة الطعام في البيت لكي لا يأكلوا منها سوى في الوقت والمقدار الذي يحددهما لكي لا يأكلوا كميات أكبر ووجبات أكثر فيتعرضوا للسمنة ؟
هل تظنين أنه يكون عادلا لو قرر أن سلامة أبنائه تستدعي عدم إستعمالهم المواصلات العامة والمشي في الشوارع على الأقدام خوفا من تعرضهم لحوادث السير ولذلك عليه أن يوصلهم بنفسه في سيارته في كل مشوار من والى البيت.
هل تظنين أنه يكون عادلا لو قرر أن عليه أن يحفظ أبنائه من فساد المجتمع فيمنعهم من الإختلاط مع الناس والذهاب الى المدارس ويقرر أن يعملهم بنفسه؟
إن هذا الإنسان ليس أبٌ بل سيد وأبنائه عبيد ليس لهم حرية الخيار لينموا ويتعلموا. وتصرفه هذا ليس محبة لهم بل خوفا على نفسه ... فهو ناقص والعدل ليس من صفاته.

ابانا السماوي كامل وأراد لنا أن ننمو في الكمال، وعدالته التي تفوق عقل الإنسان تكمن في أنه اعطى الإنسان الحرية، التي عليها يتوقف مصيره في هذه الحياة وبعد الموت.

الله شاء كل شيء حسن للإنسان عندما خلقه. ما عليك سوى أن تقرائي سفر التكوين حيث تتردد جملة " وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. " بعد خَلْقِ كل شيء من أجل الإنسان.

خلق الله إلإنسان لأنه أحبه واراده أن ينمو بالقداسة وهو بالقرب منه ومعه، وأعطاه الحرية في أن يأكل من كل ثمر الأرض ولكن من ثمر شجرة "شجرة معرفة الخير والشر" لا يأكل لأنه لو أكل منها موتا يموت.

الإنسان في حرية الخيار الذي منحها له الله الخالق، وبإغواء من الشيطان اختار أن يأكل ثمرة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فسقط من حال النعمة التي كان يعيشها في حضرة الله. 

عدالة الله التي تفوق عقل الإنسان تكمن في أنه اعطى الإنسان الحرية، التي عليها يتوقف مصيره في هذه الحياة وبعد الموت.

الله شاء كل شيء حسن للإنسان عندما خلقه. ما عليك سوى أن تقرائي سفر التكوين حيث تتردد جملة " وَرَاى اللهُ ذَلِكَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. " بعد خلق كل شيء من أجل الإنسان.

خلق الله إلإنسان لأنه أحبه واراده أن ينمو بالقداسة وهو بالقرب منه ومعه، وجعله سيدا وسلطانا علي ىسَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ، وأعطاه أن يأكل من كل ثمر الأرض ولكن من ثمر "شجرة معرفة الخير والشر" لا يأكل لأنه لو أكل منها موتا يموت.

لكن الإنسان بإغواء من الشيطان أساء إستعمال حريته وأختار أن يأكل ثمر الشجرة التي أوصاه الرب ألا يأكل منها. فكان سقوطه عطيما لانه خسر حال النعمة والبرارة التي كان فيهما فلم يعد قادرا أن يكون في حضرة الله الكلي القداسة ... كما أن النور والظلام لا يجتمعان في مكان واحد هكذا الله القدوس والإنسان الخاظئ.

مع سقوط الإنسان في الخطية سقطت كل الخليقة التي تحت سيادته، تماما كما تسقط المملكة في أيدي الأعداء عندما يسقط الملك في أيديهم.

عندما يرقى الإنسان الى ما هو مطلوب منه من المحبة لن يبقى فقر على الأرض والعصفور الذي وقع عن الشجرة سيجد من يتلتقطه ويضمد جراحه.



نـسـريـن قال:


> الا يمكننا اعتبار انعدام العدل دليل على عدم وجود الله؟


 

*كلا !!! لا يمكننا إعتبار إنعدام العدل دليل على عدم وجود الله.*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2011)

*حبيبتى نسرين عدل الله ومحبته للبشر موجودة ومحبة الله للانسان والخليقة كانت ظاهرة وواضحة جدا عندما خلق الله أدم ووضعه فى جنة عدن 

كل شئ كان مثالى وكامل فى هذة الجنة ,الانسان كان لديه كل شئ والخليقة كلها كانت كاملة والله وضع الخليقة تحت تصرف أدم فى الجنة واهم كل شئ ان الانسان كان على علاقة مباشرة مع الله خالقه 

ولكن عندما دخلت الخطية الى الانسان فسدت كل الارض وفسدت الخليقة وفسدت علاقة الانسان بالله وشوهت الخطية جمال الانسان وجمال الخليقة وجمال الارض واصبح العالم الذى نعيش فيه موضوع فى الشرير والشر والظلم اصبحوا مسيطرين بسبب الخطية الموجودة فى العالم 

ولكن الله لم يترك خليقته بهذا الشكل ولكنه عاد واظهر حبه وعدله ورحمته من خلال صليب الرب يسوع المسيح الى بان فيه عدل الله ومحبته للبشر 
ومن خلال صليب المسيح رد الله شركته وعلاقته مع الانسان ورد الله الانسان اليه مرة اخرى 
اذا عدل الله موجود ولكن الخطية ايضا موجودة ,كما ان الله خلق الانسان بأرادة حرة يمكنه ان يختار الخير او الشر ,العدل او الظلم وعليه ان يتحمل نتيجة اختياره 

لكن يوجد لنا رجاء فى المسيح يسوع له كل المجد ان الحياة على الارض ليست ابدية لكنها وقتية ,ونحن نرجو وننتظر الحياة الابدية مع المسيح يسوع الى فيها هنشوف عدل الله ومحبته وصلاحه بصورة كامله وهنفهم وقتها الاشياء التى لم نستطع فهمها الان 

وعايزة اقولك على حاجة فى وسط ظلام العالم ووسط ظلام الخطية والشر فى العالم .الله لازال بيعمل وبيظهر نوره ومحبته للى بيسأل وبيطلب ,لانه هو قال عن نفسه انا هو نور العالم 
ده معناه ان العالم فى ظلام ولكن الله وعد انه هو نفسه هيكون نور هذا العالم المظلم 
*


----------



## أَمَة (31 يناير 2011)

*رد: اسئلتي عن المسيحية ..*




نـسـريـن قال:


> أكان من الصعب ان يساعد الله ذاك العصفور الذي وقع من عشّه والذي لم تدري به امه حتى !!؟
> لماذا تركه يموت من الجوع ؟ لا تجيبونني بـ حكمة ، أرجوكم . فهذا الكلام لا يقنعني


 

لو لم يمت العصفور من الجوع لمات بعد حين لأنه لن يعيش الى الأبد.

الموت دخل الحياة مع خطيئة الأنسان.

ماذا لو صياد إصطاد العصفور هل كنت ستسألين لماذا الله ترك الصياد يصطاده.

هل الله غير عادل لأن الإنسان يذبح الخراف والدواجن ويأكل لحمها؟؟؟

*القناعة عمل إرادي يا أختي يعود لك وليس لنا.*

إستفيدي من وقتك طالما أنت لا تزالين في هذه الحياة.
أبسط الأمور انك تطلبي من الله بكل صدق وبكل تواضع أن يظهر لك عن ذاته.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2011)

*شكلك حد عايز يفهم و يستفيد فعلا 

تحياتي ليكي

سلام​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 يناير 2011)

الأخت الفاضلة
سيادتك تبحثين عن السبب فى وجود أشياء غير خاضعة لنظام محدد موجود فى ذهنك
وهذا النظام هو أن تكون عناية الخالق حافظة لمخلوقاته من كل المضار
وهذا ما تشتهيه نفوسنا جميعاً ، لأنفسنا ولكل المخلوقات
ولكن النظام الحاكم للكون ، لا يسير هكذا ، بل تحدث فيه أشياء نتعجب لها جميعاً
وقديما ، أبدى القديسون دهشتهم من أمثال أمور كهذه 
فقال أحدهم يخاطب الله ويستفسر منه :
2 أَمَّا أَنَا فَكَادَتْ تَزِلُّ قَدَمَايَ. لَوْلاَ قَلِيلٌ لَزَلِقَتْ خَطَوَاتِي
3 لأَنِّي غِرْتُ مِنَ الْمُتَكَبِّرِينَ إِذْ رَأَيْتُ سَلاَمَةَ الأَشْرَارِ.
4 لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَتْ فِي مَوْتِهِمْ شَدَائِدُ وَجِسْمُهُمْ سَمِينٌ.
5 لَيْسُوا فِي تَعَبِ النَّاسِ وَمَعَ الْبَشَرِ لاَ يُصَابُونَ.
6 لِذَلِكَ تَقَلَّدُوا الْكِبْرِيَاءَ. لَبِسُوا كَثَوْبٍ ظُلْمَهُمْ.
7 جَحَظَتْ عُيُونُهُمْ مِنَ الشَّحْمِ. جَاوَزُوا تَصَوُّرَاتِ الْقَلْبِ.
8 يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِالشَّرِّ ظُلْماً. مِنَ الْعَلاَءِ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ.
9 جَعَلُوا أَفْوَاهَهُمْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَأَلْسِنَتُهُمْ تَتَمَشَّى فِي الأَرْضِ.
.............13 حَقّاً قَدْ زَكَّيْتُ قَلْبِي بَاطِلاً وَغَسَلْتُ بِالنَّقَاوَةِ يَدَيَّ.
...........15 لَوْ قُلْتُ أُحَدِّثُ هَكَذَا لَغَدَرْتُ بِجِيلِ بَنِيكَ.
........17 حَتَّى دَخَلْتُ مَقَادِسَ اللهِ وَانْتَبَهْتُ إِلَى آخِرَتِهِمْ.
........27 لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا الْبُعَدَاءُ عَنْكَ يَبِيدُونَ. تُهْلِكُ كُلَّ مَنْ يَزْنِي عَنْكَ.
28 أَمَّا أَنَا فَالاِقْتِرَابُ إِلَى اللهِ حَسَنٌ لِي. جَعَلْتُ بِالسَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ مَلْجَإِي لِأُخْبِرَ بِكُلِّ صَنَائِعِكَ.

( مز 73 )

+++++ ونفس الأمر حدث مع آخر (هو الأنبا أنطونيوس) كانت له دالة عظيمة عند الله ، وكان يستجيب له وبفهمه أموراً كثيرة
وذات مرة سأله عن هذه الأمور التى لا نجد لها تحليلاً
فسمع الله يقول له : يا أنطون ، هذه حكمة إلهية فوق إدراك البشر جميعاً ، فعليك فقط أن تلتفت لشغلك أنت

++++ إذن فهذه الأفكار مطروحة حتى من القديسين ( فى لحظات شك ) ولكن الإجابة عنها - كما قال إخوتى الأحباء أيضاً - هى النظرة الشاملة التى لا تنحصر فى مواقف وقتية ، فحكمة الله أبعد وأسمى
++++++ النقطة المحورية ، هى أننا - بناءً عن خبرة - نؤمن بصلاح الله المطلق ، وأنه لا يوجد فيه أى خطأ أو سوء .
ولذلك فنحن نثق فيه وفى حكمته
++ ناهيك عن ثقتنا فى وجوده ، فذلك أمر مفروغ منه ، بسبب أعماله معنا


----------



## The Antiochian (1 فبراير 2011)

*شوفي أختي الحبيبة*
*الرب خلق عدلا ً وأعطانا حرية لخرق هذا العدل ، وسيكون لكل شرير دينونته ، ولكن هنا يحترم حرية الإنسان بشكل مطلق ، حتى في إنكار وجوده ، ويتدخل عندما نطلب منه ذلك ، وذلك بما يتوافق مع مصلحتنا وإنسانيتنا ، وشخصيا ً كثيرا ً ما تدخل الرب بطلب مني وساعدني وحقا ً أشعر بذلك بوضوح .*

*بالتأكيد لم يرد الرب لذلك العصفور أن يتألم ولكنه لا يخرق حرية الخليقة وإلا كان سيتحول العالم إلا كون مسير لا مخير ، سيمنعه السقوط عن الشجرة وسيمنعه الشعور بالجوع وووو مليون ألف شغلة !!*


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

لا ... لا يوجد عدل

سؤالك بالحقيقة يتبعه تساؤل آخر وأراه من نفس الأهمية ... هل الله هو الحاكم الفعلي للعالم؟ سؤال العدل يعني أننا كبشر نخضع للحكم المباشر لله ، والواقع عكس ذلك 

المسيح قال يوماً: رئيس هذا العالم هو إبليس ... 

فالله لا يملك حالياً ، ولذلك نجد أن موازين الأمور مقلوب ، المحزن أن نجد طفل وُلِد بتشوّه ما ، ولكن هل الله مسؤول؟ 

المثير للحزن أكثر أن طفل يولد في عائلة غنية وآخر فقيرة .. واحد يولد في سلام ويتنعّم به وآخر في ساحة حروب ... 

والغريب أن الله لا يُحرّك ساكناً !

فعلياً ، الله لا يتدخل إلا ضمن ما يسمح له الإنسان أن يتدخل في حياته وعلى مستواه الشخصي ، المسيح لم يقل أنه سيأتي لقلب موازين العدل ، ولكنه أعطى بارقة أمل للبشر أنه سيكون هناك يوماً ما وفي مكان ما حياة بمنظومة إلهية ينعم بها الجميع بالعدل الإلهي !


----------



## antonius (2 فبراير 2011)

تعريف العدل في العقيدة ليس كتعريف داروين له! او لينين له! 
فالعدل في المفهوم العقيدي له يتعامل مع الخطيئة. الخير والشر. اتباع وصايا الله ومخالفتها.
اما موت عصفور, او المرض, او الكوارث الطبيعية, فهي عوامل فيزيائية تقودها قوانين الفيزياء والكيمياء والبايولوجي وليس لها علاقة بالخطيئة والعدل الالهي. 
فالعدل الالهي موجود. ولكن معناه ليس ان يكون "الفرنسي" و "النيجيري" على مستوى معيشي واحد, او ان كل العصافير تعيش! 
نهاية الحياة موت لكل عصفور, بعضهم يموت صوصاً, واخر ياكله قط, واخر يموت "شيخا"   ما المشكلة؟ 
اختلاف البيئة, يلازمه -بالضرورة- اختلاف الحال! , وهذا منطق كل العلوم والنظريات! فالفرنسي لوجوده في فرنسا اليوم, ربما يكون ايسر حالا من نظيره المكسيكي! وجده السابع ربما كان مات قتلا وفقرا ايام الثورة الفرنسية بينما كان نظيره الافريقي ساكنا في خيمته سالما مستمتعا بحياته البسيطة! 
الكلام كثير والمقام لا يكفي..ولكن اي سؤال عندكي ضعيه ونحن حاضرون


----------



## MAJI (2 فبراير 2011)

*ماذا بشأن ان تولد فتاة في افغانستان وفتاة في فرنسا ؟*
*ماذا بشأن طفل يولد في الدينمارك وطفل يولد في جنوب افريقيا وسط الاوبئة والجوع والفقر!*
*ماذا بشأن الشر الذي ليس للانسان علاقة به؟ ، عندما شاهدت فيلم عن حياة تشارلز داروين*
*the creation*
*اعطى مثالا مصوّراً لعصفور صغير يسقط من عشه ويموت جوعا وهو على الارض ولا يأبه له أحد !*
*بل يتحلل تماماً*

*هـل هنالك عدل فعلاً ؟*
عندما اختار الانسان الاول شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وعصى فيها ربه
فكانت الالام التي نعانيها من الامور التي نراها انها ليست عادلة انما هي وسيلة للمعرفة التي اختارها الانسان
فالعصفور الذي وقع ومات وتحلل دون مساعدة فمن الذي لم يساعده؟ الانسان الذي راه؟ لماذا لم يساعده؟فلو لم يره انسان لما عرفنا بخبره
فاذاً من الذي لم يعدل الله ام الانسان؟
الرب بالالام تمجد وهو قدوتنا 

اما الفوارق بين المرأة والرجل ، والغني والفقير، والدول المتقدمة والمتخلفة فكلها من عمل الشعوب ولا دخل للعدالة الالهية فيها.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 فبراير 2011)

إقتباس : ( هل الله هو الحاكم الفعلي للعالم؟ )
نعم الله هو الحاكم الفعلى 
ولكنه أعطى للمخلوقات العاقلة ، مقداراً من الحرية المحدودة ، داخل حدود وضعها الله
وهذه الحرية داخل الحدود ، هى التى بسببها إختار البعض الخير ، وإختار البعض الشر
والنظام الذى وضعه الله ، للعلاقة بين الخير والشر ، هو : دعوهما ينميان معاً ، وفى اليوم الأخير سيتم الحساب
مثلما قال الرب فى مثال الحنطة والزوان (ليس بالنص حرفياً)
إذن ، الله هو الحاكم ، وهو الذى وضع نظام الحرية المحدودة للمخلوقات العاقلة ، وهو الذى وضع نظام وجودهما ينميان معاً ، وهو الذى وضع نظام الدينونة النهائية فى يوم الدينونة
++ وفى المحصلة النهائية سيكتمل العدل ، بإعطاء كل واحد بحسب عمله
+++++
أما تعبير : " رئيس هذا العالم " ، فسببه أن الأنسان سقط فى غواية الشيطان ، فبإطاعته فى فعل العصيان ، صار عبداً له ، ولهذا جاء المسيح ليفتدينا من عبودية إبليس ، فبالفداء ، صرنا ملكاً لله الذى إشترانا بفدائه لنا ، فصار هو ملكنا وربنا وسيدنا ، ولم يعد للشيطان رئاسة وسلطان علينا ، ما دمنا ثابتين فى طاعتنا للرب


----------



## نـسـريـن (3 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اسئلتي عن المسيحية ..*

أعزائي ، كلامي ليس عاطفياً بتاتاً ، بل هو المنطقية بعينها ..
لماذا لم تتدخل قوّة خارقة لانقاذ الطير الصغير؟ ..
لا ادري لما تنحصر الاجابات بين ، حكمة الهيه ، أو لسبب نجهله ، أو بأن الله غير خاضع لقوانين الطبيعه

، اليس هو من وصف نفسه بالعادل ؟

لماذا ؟!!!! .. لا استطيع ان افهم ..
الطير الصغير وغيره من الطيور هم أمثلة صغيرة للظلم واللاعدل القائم في الكون ..

الظلم ، المرض ، قانون الغاب ( ان يأكل القوي الضعيف) ، الموت، الكوارث الطبيعية ، أليست دليل على العبثية ؟

قانون الطبيعية الحيوانية القائم على افتراس المخلوقات الأقوى للمخلوقات الأضعف، هل يعتبر هذا القانون القمّة في البشاعه من ضمن بهاء الكون ودقة إبداعه وصنعه التي صممها الخالق ؟! , هل يعتبر هذا عدلاً ؟؟



أرجووووكم ، احتاج لإجابة منطقية .. 
وشكراً جزيلاً لكم .. 




​


----------



## أَمَة (3 فبراير 2011)

أختي* نسرين*

تكررين نفسك الكلام وتطلبين إجابة منطقية وكأنك لم تقرائي كلمة واحدة من المشاركات. 

قلنا ونقول ونردد كمان مرة، أن* الله عادل وبعدله* *اعطى الإنسان حرية الخيار* ... لو كان غير عادل، كما تصفينه، لعامل الناس كدمى متحركة ليس لها خيار في شيء في هذه الحياة

*فهل كنت ستسمين هذا عدلا؟*

*الإنسان أساء إستعمال الحرية وكانت النتيجة العبثية التي تتكلمين عنها. *

*الظلم* بعينه هو ان نتسبي أخطاء الإنسان وعبثيته الى عدم وجود الله. 
*العبثية والظلم هما من صنع الإنسان الذي أساء إستعمال الحرية والتي سيحاسب عليها حسب عدالة الله التي لا يفهما العقل البشري البعيد عنه.*

 *بهاء الكون ودقة إبداعه ونظامه هي صنع الله.*

أنت تحتجبن على الظلم وهذا شيء محمود، وإن دل على شيء فهو يدل على تجاوبك مع وجود روح الله فيك، فهو الذي أعطاك هذه الطبيعتة الطيبة والخيرة، والمحبة لأنك مخلوقة على شبهه ومثاله، وهو الذي خلق كل شيء حسن.

لذلك الّفَ الناس السباقون في هذا الإحتجاج جمعيات لحماية الطبيعة وغيرها لحماية الحيوان.

يا اختي لا تحولي هذه النزعة الطيبة فيكي التي هي من الله لتثبتي عدم وجوده.

صلي اليه من كل قلبك وبثيه الامك وافكارك وهو الكفيل بأن يظهر لك وجوده.

الرب معك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 فبراير 2011)

الأخت الفاضلة 
عندما نقول أن حكمة الله تفوق إدراكنا ، ولكننا نؤمن بها ، لأننا نؤمن به
فإننا هنا لا نتكلم كلاماً عاطفياً
بل نتكلم عن حقيقة نعيشها
نحن نؤمن بأن الله لا يكذب ولا يخدع ولا يظلم 
وهذا الإيمان له أسباب قادتنا إليه ، وليس مبنياً على فراغ
+++
كما أن كلامنا عن طريقة تنظيم الله للمخلوقات ، وإعطائها مقداراً من الحرية المحدودة - لكلٍ بحسب مستوى عطية الحكمة المعطاة له - هو كلام واقعى ، وليس عاطفياً .
فإننا لسنا تروس فى ماكينة ، نتحرك مجبرين فى طريق مفروض علينا
بل إن لنا كثير من الحرية ، فنتحرك بحسب مشيئتنا نحن ، فى دائرة كبيرة من مجال حريتنا التى منحها لنا
ولن أطيل أكثر


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 فبراير 2011)

> الطير الصغير وغيره من الطيور هم أمثلة صغيرة للظلم واللاعدل القائم في الكون ..



ممتازة ، بالفعل نحن الان فى عصر الظلم لا العدل ، ابتدأ هذا العصر من زمان جدا وهو زمن اول خطية فعلها الانسان والتى بسببها لعن الله الارض 
منذ خطية الانسان بدأ عصر اللاعدل وعهد سلطان الموت .
قال المسيح عن الشيطان بانه رئيس هذا العالم الحالى المؤقت الذى نعيش فيه

8 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. 
9 أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 
10 وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. 
11 وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. 

وايضا يوحنا 14
30 لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ.

فالمسيح نفسه البار اعلن ان رئيس هذا العالم هو الشيطان ، وتنبأ بموته وهو بلا خطية على يد هذا الرئيس اى الشيطان .
 
ولهذا تجدين لا عدل فى الارض ، ولكن المسيحى له ميزة وهذة الميزة هى انه تحرر من سلطان هذا الرئيس المؤقت الذى اعطيناه الملك بخطيتنا ، 
انا مسيحى انا حر من هذا السلطان ما دمت متمسك بثوب المسيح الذبيح حامل الخطايا وساحق الشيطان .

ولكن كل ما قلته ليس كل الحقيقة 

قال المسيح ايضا عن الطير الذى يقع من الشجرة ويموت الاتى .
*(Matt 6:26) ​*​​​​​​اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ، وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟ 

فالمسيح هنا يعطينا التعزية ويقول هنا انه يرشد المستعدين فى هذا العالم ويعطيهم القوت والسلام الداخلى .

ولهذا قال المسيح لنا بالرغم من هذا العالم غير العادل ​*(John 16:22) ​*​​​​​​فَأَنْتُمْ كَذلِكَ، عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضًا فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ، وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ

​​قريبا جدا يا نسرين سينتهى هذا العالم المؤقت وتأتى اللحظة التى يتولى فيها الله المُلك ،بارادتك او بغير ارادتك وهو حينئذ يحاسب الانسان على افعاله ، وهنا نكون قد دخلنا فى مرحلة العدل الا نهائى .​​​​​​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 فبراير 2011)

> *لماذا لم تتدخل قوّة خارقة لانقاذ الطير الصغير؟ ..*



*لنفس السبب الذي يجعل الله لا يتدخل بقوة خارقة خارج قوانين الطبيعة لإنقذك من الإلحاد! (لاحظي تعبير قوة خارقة خارج قوانين الطبيعة). تصوّري أن الله سيكسر قوانين الطبيعة التي صنعها بنفسه في كل شاردة وواردة من أجل كل شخص وكل حصان وكل ضفدع وكل طير، هل سيبقى لنا حينها خيار حقيقي بين الخير والشر؟؟ سنتحول حينها الى آلات ميكانيكية موجهة بالمعجزات الخارقة للطبيعة! سنفقد إنسانيتنا وهويتنا!
*


> *قانون الطبيعية الحيوانية القائم على افتراس المخلوقات الأقوى للمخلوقات الأضعف، هل يعتبر هذا القانون القمّة في البشاعه من ضمن بهاء الكون ودقة إبداعه وصنعه التي صممها الخالق ؟! , هل يعتبر هذا عدلاً ؟؟*


*
يعني إذا كانت الحيوانات غير عاقلة، وغير حرة الإختيار، عكسنا نحن البشر المولودين على صورة الله ومثاله، فماذا تتوقعين أن يكون شكل قانون طبيعتها؟ أليس قانون الغرائز؟

بالنسبة لنقطة العدل، سؤال لحضراتك: على أي أساس أخلاقي تحددين العدل من اللاعدل؟ الشر من الخير؟؟*

*أرجو أن لا تتجاهلي أسئلتي.
*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اسئلتي عن المسيحية ..*




نـسـريـن قال:


> أعزائي ، كلامي ليس عاطفياً بتاتاً ، بل هو المنطقية بعينها ..
> لماذا لم تتدخل قوّة خارقة لانقاذ الطير الصغير؟ ..
> لا ادري لما تنحصر الاجابات بين ، حكمة الهيه ، أو لسبب نجهله ، أو بأن الله غير خاضع لقوانين الطبيعه
> 
> ...



*حبيبتى نسرين ومن قال لك اننا نقول ان عدل الله ظاهر بصورته الكاملة فى العالم الذى نعيشه الان 
نعم يوجد الكثير من الظلم وهذا بسبب الخطية التى تملك وتحكم فى العالم الشرير الان من يوم سقوط ادم فى الخطية 
عدل الله موجود لانه صفة اساسية من صفاته لكن بسبب الخطية الموجودة نحن لانرى ولانلمس هذا العدل الكامل لله بصورته الكاملة الان ولكن سيأتى وقت عندما يأتى المسيح فى مجيئه الثانى ونكون مع الله كل حين فى الابدية سنرى صفات الله من ضمنها العدل بصورته الكاملة المطلقة 

يوجد الكثيرين المصابين بأمراض نفسية ,هل هذا دليل على عدم وجود اطباء نفسيين ,لا الاطباء موجودين ومستعدين للعلاج ولكن المرض ايضا لازال موجود ووجوده لا يدل على عدم وجود طبيب 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 فبراير 2011)

*أختي الحبيبة هل قرأت ِ إجابتي ؟؟؟*
*لم تكن لسبب نجهله ولا لحكمة إلهية ولا عدم خضوع الرب لقوانين الطبيعة .*
*كانت إجابتي :*
*



شوفي أختي الحبيبة
الرب خلق عدلا ً وأعطانا حرية لخرق هذا العدل ، وسيكون لكل شرير دينونته ، ولكن هنا يحترم حرية الإنسان بشكل مطلق ، حتى في إنكار وجوده ، ويتدخل عندما نطلب منه ذلك ، وذلك بما يتوافق مع مصلحتنا وإنسانيتنا ، وشخصيا ً كثيرا ً ما تدخل الرب بطلب مني وساعدني وحقا ً أشعر بذلك بوضوح .

بالتأكيد لم يرد الرب لذلك العصفور أن يتألم ولكنه لا يخرق حرية الخليقة وإلا كان سيتحول العالم إلا كون مسير لا مخير ، سيمنعه السقوط عن الشجرة وسيمنعه الشعور بالجوع وووو مليون ألف شغلة !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
فالرب يحترم الحرية التي خلقها في الكون ، ويحترم التخيير الذي خلقه فيه ، وتدخله في كل شاردة وواردة سيحول الكون إلى كون مسير فاقد للحرية*


----------



## faris sd4l (4 فبراير 2011)

أختي نسرين أتمنى اخواني الموجودين يجاوبوا على اسئلتك .... أنا حابب اساعدك بالموضوع بطريقة مختلفة
في كتاب انا قرأته الفترة الماضية كتيييييير رائع و بجاوب عن 3 أسئلة وهي :
1 - هل الله ظالم ؟
2 - هل الله صامت ؟
3 - هل الله مختبئ ؟
اسم الكتاب بالنجليزي dissappointed with god و بالعربي ترجمو اسمه ل " عندما لا تمطر السماء "
الكتاب أكتر من رائع بتمنى تقدري تقرأيه هو اصلا للكاتب فيليب بانسي على ما اعتقد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 فبراير 2011)

الأخ الحبيب فارس
لم أستطيع أن أمنع نفسى من التعليق على شعارك : ( العطايا هى أنت )، بالرغم من أنن غادرت الموضوع ، ولكنى رجعت تانى ، لأقول
ففعلاً ، أكبر نعمة فى الدنيا هى معرفته والإقتراب منه
فى معرفته الفرح ، وفى الإقتراب منه النعيم كله ، هو النعيم كله ، فردوس النعيم هو المسيح
وذلك الشعار فكرنى سريعاً بزكا الذى : " كان يريد أن يرى يسوع " ، فقط ولا شيئ آخر ، ففى رؤيته منتهى الأمل
+++
أحييك أخى الحبيب على هذا الإحساس الرائع


----------

